# Where is the arm/armv6 source?



## getopt (Jul 9, 2017)

Trying to create a Poudriere jail for armv6

```
# poudriere jail -c -m http -v 11.0-RELEASE -a arm.armv6 -j 11_0armv6
[00:00:00] ====>> Cross-building ports for arm.armv6 on amd64 requires QEMU
[00:00:00] ====>> Creating 11_0armv6 fs... done
[00:00:00] ====>> Fetching MANIFEST for FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE arm.armv6
fetch: http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/arm/armv6/11.0-RELEASE/MANIFEST: Not Found
fetch: http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/arm/armv6/11.0-RELEASE/MANIFEST: Not Found
[00:00:03] ====>> Error: Failed to fetch from http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/arm/armv6/11.0-RELEASE/MANIFEST
[00:00:03] ====>> Error while creating jail, cleaning up.
[00:00:03] ====>> Removing 11_0armv6 jail...rm: /usr/local/poudriere/jails/11_0armv6: Device busy
 done
```
AFAIK the source should be there:
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/arm/armv6/

But it is not. 

Poudriere cannot find the source there.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 9, 2017)

There is no separate source for armv6
All FreeBSD source is the same for each revision.
`svnlite co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/head`
Pulls all source code for CURRENT. You can build i386, amd64, arm64 and armv6 from it.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 9, 2017)

`svnlite co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.0`
This checks out FreeBSD-11.0

Checkout the /usr/src/sys/arm/conf/ folder in source it has all the directives for Arm architecture.


----------



## getopt (Jul 9, 2017)

Phishfry
Yeah, but how to tell this Poudriere?


----------



## uzsolt (Jul 9, 2017)

If you don't want to build the base system you can download it as an .img.xz. With `mdconfig -f ...img` can access its content and copy it to /usr/local/poudriere/jails/ directory. You an add it to `poudriere` with option `-m null`.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 9, 2017)

Ahh you added a Poudriere requirment to your post. I am not that knowledgeable about jails.
Can't you just copy the host OS /src over to your jails directory? Unless building for another FreeBSD version I think that would be just as easy.


----------

